# Exporting from U.S. to Mex. ???



## lk2101 (Jan 7, 2009)

My wife is a dual citizen of the U.S. and Mex. She wants to export clothing from the U.S. to Mex. for resale. Has anyone done this or know the requirements? 
Thank You


----------



## goingglobal (Jan 26, 2009)

*export.*



lk2101 said:


> My wife is a dual citizen of the U.S. and Mex. She wants to export clothing from the U.S. to Mex. for resale. Has anyone done this or know the requirements?
> Thank You


Assuming that the buyers in Mexico are using Mexican pesos, it is going to cost them well over 30% more than it would have 6 months ago. For example the local bookstore where I am is hurting big time because so many books come from the States that the lady has to jack the prices up and people won't/can't pay those prices. And,as I see it the peso could very, very easily hit 15 or more soon.


----------

